

Ebola by the numbers in the US - gamechangr
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/07/31/world/africa/ebola-virus-outbreak-qa.html

======
danieltillett
I have to love how the real issues of what is going on in west Africa is
buried at the bottom of the article.

